# Dallas vs. Sacramento Game Thread



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Kings @ Dallas on ABC*

When these two teams get together it has to be the most entertaining basketball period. With all the so-so games lined up on national TV, this one is a must watch. 

If you're not watching this game, you're missing out.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Why don't you Mav fans have a game thread?? 

Did anyone see Josh Howard cross the **** out of Bobby Jackson?? It was a sweet move, but Howard lost the ball after he got past Jackson. He should have tried to dunk it on B-Miller.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kings vs. Mavs is a fun game to watch. Both teams just give up on D and its just who can make more shots. Lots of fast breaks too, which is always entertaining.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> Kings vs. Mavs is a fun game to watch. Both teams just give up on D and its just who can make more shots. Lots of fast breaks too, which is always entertaining.


Dallas is actually playing some consistant D... its pretty impressive. But I guess there's a 1st time for everything.




Someone shoot Tom Tolbert please....:dead:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't really care for this matchup that much. I don't find Dallas to be nearly as much fun as they were last season. The chemistry is different... but I didn't like this matchup last season, either. The Mavericks are so one-dimensional. I would rather watch the Kings play a more versatile, complete basketball team, or at least a tougher one.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I don't really care for this matchup that much. I don't find Dallas to be nearly as much fun as they were last season. The chemistry is different... but I didn't like this matchup last season, either. The Mavericks are so one-dimensional. I would rather watch the Kings play a more versatile, complete basketball team, or at least a tougher one.


Who would you perfer to see then? And are you watching the game? If you didn't know better, you'd think Dallas could play D. They are looking far from one dementional today and in the past couple games.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Why don't you Mav fans have a game thread??
> 
> Did anyone see Josh Howard cross the sh*t out of Bobby Jackson?? It was a sweet move, but Howard lost the ball after he got past Jackson. He should have tried to dunk it on B-Miller.


Cuz we are too busy watching the game. DUH!! Sorry we are not the Grizz man.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That was a fun game to watch, though it looks like its about over now, unless Kings pull something out of their ***.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Man the Mavs are finally healthy and it is showing. Walker has found his place in the roster. And Dirk is in All-Star form along with Nash and Finley.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Dallas would be much imrpoved with Sheed over Walker... less passing but more D, rebounding, and made shots including threes... good thing it's dead.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Dallas would be much imrpoved with Sheed over Walker... less passing but more D, rebounding, and made shots including threes... good thing it's dead.



If you would watch more games you would know what your talking about. Walker has fit into the system perfectly. When Nash is down, Walker is there to pick up the pace.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the skill level between these two teams is like a throwback to the old celtics/lakers battles. we dont want to see that ,right?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Who would you perfer to see then? And are you watching the game? If you didn't know better, you'd think Dallas could play D. They are looking far from one dementional today and in the past couple games.


Yes, I did watch the game. The 4th quarter was great. But most of it was not that interesting.

Dallas is a one-dimensional team in the sense that they only know one way to play, and whether or not they win depends on whether or not it is working that particular night. I never see anything new when I watch Dallas.

Who would I prefer to see? Lots of other teams... Phoenix, Cleveland, San Antonio, Seattle, Utah, Denver, the Clippers... and I'll watch the Kings play anybody.

It's funny, because Seattle is a lot like Dallas. I wonder why I like them so much and not Dallas. Oh well, life is mysterious like that


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This game was awesome. Back and forth, back and forth, time and time again. 


That was definitely the best NBA game I've seen all season.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Great game. Always fun to watch these guys.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

If you're looking for another entertaining game, the Sonics play the Mavs on Tuesday. There should be plently of 3's anyway...


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't know how anyone could not have loved this game.
Jackson's dive into the stands was the funniest thing I have
ever seen. It looked like he wanted to get some points for height.

I loved the game. The back and forth, the teams who don't really play defense trying their best to do just that and of course the right team won. That always makes it fun.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I loved this game.
It was fun to watch.
Go Antoine.
Keep proving them wrong


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I did watch the game. The 4th quarter was great. But most of it was not that interesting.
> ...


so you're rather watch the spurs lose to the sixers without iverson? And put up under 85 a game? It's funny how the mavs are "one dimensional" but the kings aren't. Name one post player on their team. Webber, Divac, and Miller are all shooting jumpers 90 percent of the time. jamison posts up more than ANY OF THEM. LOl you never see anything new? You're obviously a mavs HATER (just like 99 percent of this board) It's always something. The chemistry is bad. They don't play d. They don't do this they don't do that. WELL THEY MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT THEY LEAD THE LEAGUE IN HOME ATTENDANCE AND ARE RANKED IN THE TOP FIVE ON THE ROAD. I'm so sick of peeps hating on the mavs every year like the kings are just DOPE DEFENSIVELY. Like the lakers can guard the pick n roll etc etc. It's hilarious. There's 1 billion reasons why the mavs suck or aint gonna win then when MAVS FANS point out other teams faults the haters tend to disappear or try to come up with another bs opinion on why the mavs suck. 8 wins in a row. THE FIFTH HARDEST SCHEDULE in the nba so far.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I don't know how anyone could not have loved this game.
> Jackson's dive into the stands was the funniest thing I have
> ever seen. It looked like he wanted to get some points for height.
> ...


*sigh* mavs have held 4 opponents in a row under 100 points. I"m so sick of peeps who don't watch the games forming opinions about this team


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> so you're rather watch the spurs lose to the sixers without iverson? And put up under 85 a game? It's funny how the mavs are "one dimensional" but the kings aren't. Name one post player on their team. Webber, Divac, and Miller are all shooting jumpers 90 percent of the time. jamison posts up more than ANY OF THEM. LOl you never see anything new? You're obviously a mavs HATER (just like 99 percent of this board) It's always something. The chemistry is bad. They don't play d. They don't do this they don't do that. WELL THEY MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT THEY LEAD THE LEAGUE IN HOME ATTENDANCE AND ARE RANKED IN THE TOP FIVE ON THE ROAD. I'm so sick of peeps hating on the mavs every year like the kings are just DOPE DEFENSIVELY. Like the lakers can guard the pick n roll etc etc. It's hilarious. There's 1 billion reasons why the mavs suck or aint gonna win then when MAVS FANS point out other teams faults the haters tend to disappear or try to come up with another bs opinion on why the mavs suck. 8 wins in a row. THE FIFTH HARDEST SCHEDULE in the nba so far


Calm down. The Mavs are a very good team and it's uncanny how they keep beating the top teams in the league. I don't think they suck. I just don't enjoy them. All they do is shoot jumpshots. I like Antawn Jamison a lot, but they don't use him enough.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Calm down. The Mavs are a very good team and it's uncanny how they keep beating the top teams in the league. I don't think they suck. I just don't enjoy them. All they do is shoot jumpshots. I like Antawn Jamison a lot, but they don't use him enough.


TONIGHT GAME

Points in the Paint 40 


PREVIOUS GAME

Points in the Paint 42 

PREVIOUS GAME

Points in the Paint 50 

previous game

Points in the Paint 46 


NOT BAD FOR A TEAM THAT DOES NOTHING BUT SHOOTS JUMPERS HUH? obviously you don't watch games. Jamison posts up, walkers drives, finley drives, howard drives, dirk drives. etc etc etc. Watch a game and stop the hate


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Um I just have to say I like how we are playig as of late and if we keep this up we will have an easier trip to the finals. I amnot saing we are going to the finals. I am saying it won't be as hard to win games. So don't give me any S***.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> TONIGHT GAME
> ...


Man the Mavs have nothing in the paint


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Watch a game and stop the hate


What's your problem? I don't hate the Mavericks. I have nothing against them.

I watched the Mavs/Kings game today. I've watched most of their TV games. I've seen them more often than I care to remember. I watched them in the playoffs last season. Trust me, I've seen the Mavericks. I don't think they're an exciting team this season. They were last season, to a degree. I just don't like their style.

They are a one dimensional team. When it works, they win, and it works a lot. Good for them. I've just seen it already. Steve Nash is one of my favorite players, but I can do without seeing the Mavericks anymore. It seems like they've been on TV a thousand times this season. That's an awful lot for a team with such little versatility.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> What's your problem? I don't hate the Mavericks. I have nothing against them.
> ...


But who else does the market want to see? The Mavs, Kings offensive flow is great for the NBA and they will continue to be on national TV over teams such as the Spurs.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> But who else does the market want to see? The Mavs, Kings offensive flow is great for the NBA and they will continue to be on national TV over teams such as the Spurs.


You're right. I recognize that everyone but me thinks they're really exciting. So I guess I'll have to live with it. I usually watch them anyway just to watch Steve Nash and Antawn Jamison, although Jamison doesn't really get to do very much usually.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I enjoy watching Dirk rip down a rebound and start a one man fast break. Especially when he gets that look in his eye that he is going to shoot it no matter what.

That crazy German.

Also I enjoy watching Nash do his craziness.

Really Antoine Walker was the perfect guy to add to this team.

The Mavs are just one weird team to experience. It's just a real hodge podge of multiskilled guys executing Don Nelson's mad schemes. I mean they are not a smooth team like the Kings. They don't run a pretty offense. They just kind of go out there and play in a kind of crazed anarchy that only Don Nelson could ringmaster. There's just nothing like a Don Nelson coached team. No one in the league tries half of the things he tries to do.

Watching Nelson coach circles around Popovich in last years playoffs and still lose was certainly a treat. Nelson is clearly the mad genius of the league. I hope he never retires.

And also I always get a kick out of Mark Cuban yelling at referees.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Watching Nelson coach circles around Popovich in last years playoffs and still lose was certainly a treat. Nelson is clearly the mad genius of the league.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

The spurs are boring s hell but the y get the job done and win that is all that matters although i will never watch an nba finals with them in it. To me the lakers are the most exciting team to watch especially in the playoffs.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> What's your problem? I don't hate the Mavericks. I have nothing against them.
> ...


One Dimensional? They are far from one dimensional. They are multi-dimensional on offense because they have so many scoring options.

How is dimensions used to describe basketball? Most teams have a personality(post offense, fast break, defensive) and are therefore one dimensional by the fact they actually have a "personality". By this definition teams like the Bulls and Hawks would be "mutli-dimensional" because you never know what you are getting from them every night.

Saying the Mavs are one-dimensional doesn't make much sense. All I know is they have so many options on offense that they cannot be one dimensional, unless most every other team in the league is one dimensional.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I enjoy watching Dirk rip down a rebound and start a one man fast break. Especially when he gets that look in his eye that he is going to shoot it no matter what.
> 
> That crazy German.
> ...


Nellie is a good coach, but not for this team. This team needs more structure at this point. The reason I say this is because you are right on about the crazed anarchy that the Mavs play in. They can play like this with or without Nellie, so Nellie being there doesn't help, it actually adds to the madness. They need a more stable coach who can add a "dimension"(got this word from previous post, kind of like it) to their already crazy mad dash on offense. Give them Hubie Brown and you are talking championship material, end of story.


----------



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

*wp*

dirk nowitzki needs to take more shots. walker needs to take less shots. dirk needs to average a double-double by the end of the season.


----------



## too_vimal (Jan 9, 2004)

*Nevus ..U out of ur mind*



> Who would I prefer to see? Lots of other teams... Phoenix, Cleveland, San Antonio, Seattle, Utah, Denver, the Clippers... and I'll watch the Kings play anybody.


U must really be out of ur mind when u say this


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: wp*



> Originally posted by <b>ahonui2006</b>!
> dirk nowitzki needs to take more shots. walker needs to take less shots. dirk needs to average a double-double by the end of the season.


Dirk takes enough shots. Even when he is off he still gets his shots.
Basketball is a team game. Any real fan of a team will tell you that as long as your team wins you don't care who scores the points.
When people start whining about their favorites getting their shots. They aren't fans of that team.


----------

